# Rich Kid names



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

Milhouse

Spencer

Illumiton


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 2, 2021)

Hafiz Al-Farouq 
@turkproducer


----------



## Umbra (Dec 2, 2021)

Jeff Bezos


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bruce Wayne


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bennett or Claude


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 2, 2021)

Eugene


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

chadmanlet04 said:


> Eugene


Zionclarke


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 2, 2021)

Eduard


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 2, 2021)

Darshit


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 2, 2021)

Magnus


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Milhouse
> 
> Spencer
> 
> Illumiton


Rupert

Conrad


----------



## Dusty (Dec 2, 2021)

samson wellington the third


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 2, 2021)

Benard. 

4th richest guy in the world IIRC. 


An instantly recognisable danish rich surname is "Mærsk".


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

Olivander

Mephistopheles 

Lucius

Vercingetorix

Killroy

Balthazar


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Olivander
> 
> Mephistopheles
> 
> ...


Spencer


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 2, 2021)

Francisco


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Why does everybody confuse DnD sounding names that some trailer park redneck would name his son with rich people names?

the only rich people who MIGHT name their kids some really white trash shit like that would be actors and musicians, who obviously don’t really count cause that’s not what anybody’s talking about right now

actual rich kid names are just stock standard vanilla names like “William,” “Thomas,” “Jeffrey,” “George” etc. No family that’s old rich (NOT new rich) would be caught dead naming their kids something “unique.”


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Rupert
> 
> Conrad


Logan
kendall 
roman


----------



## Lars2210 (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Olivander
> 
> Mephistopheles
> 
> ...


You just gonna curse ur kid with a life of eternal virginity & wackassness huh


----------



## Lars2210 (Dec 2, 2021)

Anything but those gayass gymbro whiteboi names
Kayden
Jayden
Bryce 
Conner
Kyle
Kade


----------



## Lars2210 (Dec 2, 2021)

British names are even worse 
Ollie
Pete
Tommy
James
Etc


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Why does everybody confuse DnD sounding names that some trailer park redneck would name his son with rich people names?
> 
> the only rich people who MIGHT name their kids some really white trash shit like that would be actors and musicians, who obviously don’t really count cause that’s not what anybody’s talking about right now
> 
> actual rich kid names are just stock standard vanilla names like “William,” “Thomas,” “Jeffrey,” “George” etc. No family that’s old rich (NOT new rich) would be caught dead naming their kids something “unique.”


you're so low iq when it comes to catching humor jfl, autist trait


Lars2210 said:


> You just gonna curse ur kid with a life of eternal virginity & wackassness huh


nigga Mephistopheles is the most dark triad name you could give to a child, but you prolly thought that shit was some slavic name jfl. Nigga needs to hit the books on foenem grave


----------



## quakociaptockh (Dec 2, 2021)

Aaron, Nathan, Shewah, Benjamin.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Why does everybody confuse DnD sounding names that some trailer park redneck would name his son with rich people names?
> 
> the only rich people who MIGHT name their kids some really white trash shit like that would be actors and musicians, who obviously don’t really count cause that’s not what anybody’s talking about right now
> 
> actual rich kid names are just stock standard vanilla names like “William,” “Thomas,” “Jeffrey,” “George” etc. No family that’s old rich (NOT new rich) would be caught dead naming their kids something “unique.”


Illumiton


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> Olivander
> 
> Mephistopheles
> 
> ...


damn those are vampire names


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you're so low iq when it comes to catching humor jfl, autist trait


Gigacope
Also I’m talking about people who name their kid Quantavius cause they think it sounds fancy



YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Illumiton


what’s that even from


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Gigacope
> Also I’m talking about people who name their kid Quantavius cause they think it sounds fancy
> 
> 
> what’s that even from


 nigga did you just say people name their kids "Quantavius" because it sounds "fancy"


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> nigga did you just say people name their kids "Quantavius" because it sounds "fancy"
> 
> View attachment 1424568





loksr said:


> who name their kid Quantavius cause they think it sounds fancy



did I?


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> did I?


this is really not the diss you think it was hunty

but there's always next time

all love though brother. God bless


----------



## rydofx (Dec 2, 2021)

Sean


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Gigacope
> Also I’m talking about people who name their kid Quantavius cause they think it sounds fancy
> 
> 
> what’s that even from


It's an illuminati children name


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 2, 2021)

Arthur


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> this is really not the diss you think it was hunty
> 
> but there's always next time
> 
> all love though brother. God bless


Why tf would you assume that that was an insult, wtf is that


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> It's an illuminati children name


Makes sense


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Why tf would you assume that that was an insult, wtf is that


once again I am toying with your fragile neurodivergent mind, nothing I have said so far is serious


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> once again I am toying with your fragile neurodivergent mind, nothing I have said so far is serious
> 
> View attachment 1424609


“The joke is that I knew it wasn’t an insult haha get it?”
No, not even a nice try
Also gigacope

now tell me why you thought that was an insult


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> “The joke is that I knew it wasn’t an insult haha get it?”
> No, not even a nice try
> Also gigacope
> 
> now tell me why you thought that was an insult


looool at this, you just pieced together that retort with every last ounce of sanity you still have left in your hollowed blackpilled mind.

You thought I was serious from the onset, 'le gigacope' on your behalf tbhngl





nigga I would never insult you, you are unique


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> looool at this, you just pieced together that retort with every last ounce of sanity you still have left in your hollowed blackpilled mind.
> 
> You thought I was serious from the onset, 'le gigacope' on your behalf tbhngl
> 
> ...


Why tf has it turned into you saying that YOU insulted ME?
I said why did YOU think what I SAID is an insult

More and more I realize this is an issue of you being ESL. define “serious,” I know you obviously thought I was “dissing” (oof) you, hence the lipstick alley shtick, and I now realize that that’s because of a language barrier (that or you have adhd or some shit, dyslexia maybe)


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Why tf has it turned into you saying that YOU insulted ME?
> I said why did YOU think what I SAID is an insult
> 
> More and more I realize this is an issue of you being ESL. define “serious,” I know you obviously thought I was “dissing” (oof) you, hence the lipstick alley shtick, and I now realize that that’s because of a language barrier (that or you have adhd or some shit, dyslexia maybe)





Warlow said:


> *this is really not the diss you think it was hunty*
> 
> but there's always next time
> 
> all love though brother. God bless


this part right here(in bold) was supposed to be light teasing through my use of ratchet hoe rhetoric(obviously something you have not encountered before as you are a sheltered young man) that I thought you would have your "heisenberg" moment and realize "this nigga is bustin my balls"

I was sorely mistaken, unfortunately. 

The second half of your response here is just blatant ad hominem, My writing skills let alone English skills mog you and most other men to the underworld. Any language barrier you may have perceived to be present is once again delusions you're "beautiful mind" has created from thin air


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> this part right here(in bold) was supposed to be light teasing through my use of ratchet hoe rhetoric(obviously something you have not encountered before as you are a sheltered young man) that I thought you would have your "heisenberg" moment and realize "this nigga is bustin my balls"
> 
> I was sorely mistaken, unfortunately.


Fam, nobody thinks you were serious, I already told you about your lipstick alley shtick. You wouldn’t have done it in response to something you didn’t perceive as a DISS, though. I mean unless you’re a retard, which I guess is a maybe. You’re confusing two very different things, I know you’re joking, it’s extremely obvious to the point that even an actual autist would get it, but the whole basis for you making the joke was you misunderstanding something DEEPLY, thus the language barrier idea



Warlow said:


> The second half of your response here is just blatant ad hominem, My writing skills let alone English skills mog you and most other men to the underworld. Any language barrier you may have perceived to be present is once again delusions *you're* "beautiful mind" has created from thin air


Now THAT was funny
You keep blatantly misunderstanding things, repeatedly. The only explanations for that are 1. Some kind of attention/reading disorder, 2. A language barrier, or 3. Just plain old dumbness
I gave you the least offensive one


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Fam, nobody thinks you were serious, I already told you about your lipstick alley shtick. You wouldn’t have done it in response to something you didn’t perceive as a DISS, though. I mean unless you’re a retard, which I guess is a maybe. You’re confusing two very different things, I know you’re joking, it’s extremely obvious to the point that even an actual autist would get it, but the whole basis for you making the joke was you misunderstanding something DEEPLY, thus the language barrier idea
> 
> 
> Now THAT was funny
> ...


UNLESS
Your lipstick alley shtick was a direct quote of a reference I don’t know yet and not something you made up on the spot

that’s the only other way it makes sense


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Fam, nobody thinks you were serious, I already told you about your lipstick alley shtick. You wouldn’t have done it in response to something you didn’t perceive as a DISS, though. I mean unless you’re a retard, which I guess is a maybe. You’re confusing two very different things, I know you’re joking, it’s extremely obvious to the point that even an actual autist would get it, but the whole basis for you making the joke was you misunderstanding something DEEPLY, thus the language barrier idea
> 
> 
> Now THAT was funny
> ...


you have actually lost the plot, in real time I might add. Only a man driven by his low-functioning autism could somehow contort simple banter between brothers as a deep-seated misunderstanding. You are looking for gold where it simply does not exist, there is no trap door behind the bookshelf pal, the underlying meaning you were looking for in my LS alley joke is fox and friends tier delusional. Seek mental help asap


Typical lamestream leddit moment to insinuate I have a mental disorder because I verbally mogged you to self-harm. You have actual autism, I am diagnosing you and recommending you get a mental health check asap. 

Talking about misunderstanding things like an old fool. Only an autist could misconstrue simple humor into a YoungTurks meets InfoWars-tier debate.


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> UNLESS
> Your lipstick alley shtick was a direct quote of a reference I don’t know yet and not something you made up on the spot
> 
> that’s the only other way it makes sense


it's referencing how they speak, well ratchet hoes in general that is

you are lost In time oldhead


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you have actually lost the plot, in real time I might add. Only a man driven by his low-functioning autism could somehow contort simple banter between brothers as a deep-seated misunderstanding. You are looking for gold where it simply does not exist, there is no trap door behind the bookshelf pal, the underlying meaning you were looking for in my LS alley joke is fox and friends tier delusional. Seek mental help asap
> 
> 
> Typical lamestream leddit moment to insinuate I have a mental disorder because I verbally mogged you to self-harm. You have actual autism, I am diagnosing you and recommending you get a mental health check asap.
> ...





Warlow said:


> it's referencing how they speak, well ratchet hoes in general that is
> 
> you are lost In time oldhead


Exactly, meaning it was your own words in lipstick alley style, meaning you chose the word “diss,” meaning you thought I was insulting you by saying “Did I?” Meaning you dumb as hell boy GG no re


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Exactly, meaning it was your own words in lipstick alley style, meaning you chose the word “diss,” meaning you thought I was insulting you by saying “Did I?” Meaning you dumb as hell boy GG no re


----------



## Warlow (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Exactly, meaning it was your own words in lipstick alley style, meaning you chose the word “diss,” meaning you thought I was insulting you by saying “Did I?” Meaning you dumb as hell boy GG no re


I'm gonna make this clear for you now dead serious

that response was jokingly confrontational just for the sake of it

the issue is you think I believe you dissing me was sincere, but I don't. 

What followed was you trying to prove to me how I felt like I was the one slighted/dissed.

I literally started this argument as a joke, just out of boredom, but you think I was actually being serious, therein lies the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Exactly, meaning it was your own words in lipstick alley style, meaning you chose the word “diss,” meaning you thought I was insulting you by saying “Did I?” Meaning you dumb as hell boy GG no re





Warlow said:


> it's referencing how they speak, well ratchet hoes in general that is
> 
> you are lost In time oldhead


yall be like these guys rn lmfao


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Dec 2, 2021)

Rush said:


> yall be like these guys rn lmfao
> 
> View attachment 1424656


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Milhouse
> 
> Spencer
> 
> Illumiton


The most popular name for a male CEO is Peter, followed by Bob, Jack, Bruce and Fred


----------



## loksr (Dec 2, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I'm gonna make this clear for you now dead serious
> 
> that response was jokingly confrontational just for the sake of it
> 
> ...


See what I mean? You don’t even understand what actually happened here
How am I supposed to think you’re NOT esl?

jokingly confrontational, yes, as I said, even a literal autist could identify that. That doesn’t change the fact that you chose the word DISS because YOU THOUGHT that me asking “Did I?” was an INSULT. I mean I hope for your sake you did, otherwise (like I already said) your joke was literally “haha I said you dissed me when I knew you didn’t haha ha..” in which case …

I already told you nobody thinks you’re serious


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 2, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The most popular name for a male CEO is Peter, followed by Bob, Jack, Bruce and Fred


lol who tf names their kid BOB


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 2, 2021)

Rush said:


> lol who tf names their kid BOB


I Would probably name my kid Jack or Ian ( despite living in Germany) 

Short single-syllable names mog very hard


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 2, 2021)

saddam hussein


----------

